# Live Bait Rigs WORK!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Live Bait Rigs From Off A Pier!

When i fish i use multiple baiting systems. This day the float rigs were getting cut during the day but the live bait rig at night struck twice. This was the first strike. I used my floating bait rig leader system. From my 40lb mono mainline to a 3-way swivel (2/0 & 3/0) my lead line with a 6oz bank was 6in long. My 50lb fluoro leader was 2-1/2ft long. I used 2 Mustad 4/0 Demon Circle Hooks. A very simple & effective system. You can keep your live bait alive using a bucket of water with a air stone but i prefer this system. Fish is healthier with better oxygen circulation & the sensitive nose doesn't get damaged from smashing into the hard bucket. This means the bait is at full power before it's rigged.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What Part of the island are you fishing from? Mahalo,Bra!


----------



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

On Oahu, this is the entrance to Pearl Harbor.


----------

